
Economics Nobel Prize Winner Sees No Singularity on the Horizon - myinnerbanjo
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/abc-is-a-very-nice-alphabet
======
nabla9
Singularity would be a kind of scientific and technological network effect
across different technologies. Each advance speeds up another.

It's now clear that humans are the bottlenecks in this scenario. We learn new
stuff at very low rate. Groups of people learn new methods and technologies
even slower rate.

There is huge increase of possibilities in statistical methodology. You can do
causal discovery, probabilistic programming, machine learning... All these
advances are adopted into different fields at very slow pace while many fields
still struggle with p-values.

